# Alaminos Canyon 25- Hoover Diana



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I went to AC 25, Hoover Diana, this week for training. It was pretty cool- it's in 4800 ft. of water (I'm told).YFT wereswimming around along with blackfins and I saw 1 dolphin (mahi mahi). We fished after we got off work and hooked one blackfin but no YFT's. The tunas were feeding but we didn't hook any biggiesthat night. The guys tell me they regularly catch yellowfins- I've seen some pics of some up to 80 lbs that I have posted in the past. It's like 160 miles offshore so I doubt many of us can fish it- it took me an hour and a half to get there and I was doing 160 knots in a helicopter. But, that's my report. Take care and tight lines...Mike


----------

